# spousal visa and our baby's visa



## kgrb2012 (Jan 3, 2012)

hi and happy new year!

i am from philippines and my boyfriend is south african and we are expecting our first child in may. we have been doing long distance relationship for the last five years. i visit capetown at least once a year (on tourist visa) and he visits me in cayman islands where i live. i recently resigned from my job in cayman and moved back to philippines when i found out im pregnant so i can be with my family. 

the plan is for me and baby to relocate to SA four or so months after i give birth in philippines. my boyfriend and i are not married as such the baby will have philippine citizenship as well. what is the best option we have to facilitate the visa process?

1. baby and i apply for tourist visa, bf and i get married in SA then apply for applicable spousal visa (or would it be a temporary residence permit?). while waiting for the processing, can we stay in SA beyond 30day period? do i need to get a separate permit for the baby or can i attach hers into my application?

2. we get married in philippines before baby is born. is our baby automatically classified under dual citizenship? can we apply a south african passport for her or do we need to get a visa for her? if i apply for spousal visa whilst in philippines, how long normally is the processing period for spousal visa? 

giving birth in SA is not an option as i really want to be with my mom during this period. although i reckon things would be easier if such is the case. if we succesfully relocate to SA, i do not plan to work but instead set up my own cakeshop. do i need to make any business permit endorsement into my spousal visa application or can we just go ahead with the cakeshop and put it under my boyfriend's name?

i always encounter problem with HA as i tend to overstay in each of my past visits. i dont know if that would have any bearing on my spousal visa application!


----------



## chef_def (May 13, 2013)

*baby and visa etc*

hi there

i wanted to know if you found the answers you were looking for and if you could share them with me. 
My wife is Indonesian and we got married in the 4th month of her pregnancy. As i understand, baby will be born a SA citizen. We are looking to move her to South Africa after the 3rd month of baby's birth:fingerscrossed: 

i would like to know if she will need to apply for a tourist visa first and then apply for spousal visa when she arrives or is there no need for a tourist visa? Maybe i just assist with a letter stating our plans? What with baby? we will carry his birth certificate but does he need a visa too? If he is born a SA resident, i dont think mother can put him in her passport (she will be travelling to SA alone)

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

chef_def said:


> hi there
> 
> i wanted to know if you found the answers you were looking for and if you could share them with me.
> My wife is Indonesian and we got married in the 4th month of her pregnancy. As i understand, baby will be born a SA citizen. We are looking to move her to South Africa after the 3rd month of baby's birth:fingerscrossed:
> ...


Hi,

Your child does not become SA citizen automatically, you will need to register the child's birth at the SA embassy/consulate in Indonesia. Once registered, you can apply for an SA Passport for your child.

Please note that your baby cannot travel on just a birth certificate and these days most countries do not allow a child to be put in their parents passports.

For your wife, currently she can arrive in SA on a tourist visa and then apply for the Temporary Residence Spousal Permit once here in SA.

Hope the above helps.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I'ma south african citizen, also married to an american. My daughter had citizenship by birth right - but I had to apply for a late birth registration through the SA embassy. I brought her into SA on a tourist visa and picked up her birth certificate from home affairs in SA. I got per passport just a few weeks later. 


My advice is no matter what you guys do - you need to get married to start pulling of what you're trying to do. It's hard to bring people over if you aren't related.


----------

